# Favorite/least favorite Breeders



## Maddmachinist (Feb 5, 2015)

Not sure if this is in the right section or not but I wanted to get some opinions on who you think in your experience who are the most reputable and least reputable breeders are


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 5, 2015)

I have had good results with Barney's Farm and World Of Seeds


----------



## Locked (Feb 5, 2015)

Been a long time since I bought beans but my Larry OG cut came from Cali Connection.
I also have always liked DNA and Reserve Privada.


----------



## The Poet (Feb 5, 2015)

Hamster,


     I need to get some Larry OG Kush seeds. I found Cali-connection but can't find an address. they can be had from 'Natures Green Remedies' and they should E-mail me with their address.

     If you got yours from Cali... do you have the snail mail address?

                                   Thanks 

                                         Poet...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2015)

I like Mandala at mandalaseeds.com

I like Bodhi's stuff.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't know that I have an unfavorite breeder, but probably my favorite breeder is Mandala.  I have not been disappointed with anything I have got from them.

Poet, you are most likely going to have to go to a seed reseller like Attitude to get Larry OG seeds.  Many many seed banks sell Cali Connection gear.


----------



## The Poet (Feb 5, 2015)

Hemp Goddess,


        I found them at NGR and they sent their address by return E-post.
I love the Satori and since Larry og is also highly recommended I can't wait!


                                Thank you...


                                         The Poet...


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ive have been buy from Cali connection for a few years now, including some great Larrys, its been said over and over but you really cant go wrong with Mandela either.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Feb 6, 2015)

For my least favorite breeders I would choose any of the Dutch breeders out there. Whether it is Greenhouse Seeds or Barneys Farm, it doesn't matter everything they have touched has gone to crap in my opinion.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 6, 2015)

my good and bad are based upon actions/character as much as seed quality..  i care about who i'm buying from almost as much as what i'm getting 

highly reputable to me:
bodhi  (just a top notch guy.. who produces some of the most sought after strains)
Dynasty (quality beans at fair prices) *though they've risen lately.. likely because all the other idiots cashgrabbing with high priced beans. people overlook his cheap deals thinking they're not quality (which was far from true)


not very reputable to me;  
CBDcrew (always rubbed me wrong tacking CBD onto strain names.. looks like blatant marketing to take advantage.. whether that's true, that's my opinion)
cali connection (wont argue quality genetics. but always seemed shady to me. stupid prices too (one of the trailblazers of the overpriced beans of today) ..the epitome of a cashcropper in seed form IMO)


----------



## Maddmachinist (Feb 6, 2015)

Yea I have heard a lot of about Larry would like to give that a try along with mandalas satori everyone speaks highly of


----------



## Maddmachinist (Feb 6, 2015)

Yea I've heard a lot of people say they have had bad experiences with greenhouse


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 6, 2015)

I will say outta all the girls I have in the ground the PNW Blue Aliens are looking really nice. Even the males have very nice structure.

BOGs gear has been pretty impressive too, 12:13 germ rate and all seem to be growing about the same speed.

Anything that is labeled Ryder from attitude will now just go in the garbage, I gawd dam hate getting autos, that aren't Fing labeled as such, this is twice now that I'm wasting soil on a auto that I have no space to cater too. UGH AUTOSahhhhhhhhh


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 6, 2015)

Maddmachinist said:


> Yea I've heard a lot of people say they have had bad experiences with greenhouse



Green house or Greenpoint seeds?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 6, 2015)

OG Seeds... Vader is the man. :aok: 


Beyond that, there's many very good breeders out there, but also crap breeders. Not a big fan of Barney Farms from previous experiences. G13 Labs is good.. Delicious Seeds <---- great.


----------



## Maddmachinist (Feb 7, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> Green house or Greenpoint seeds?



Greenhouse. And what's crazy is they've been around forever


----------



## Maddmachinist (Feb 7, 2015)

kaotik said:


> not very reputable to me;
> CBDcrew (always rubbed me wrong tacking CBD onto strain names.. looks like blatant marketing to take advantage.. whether that's true, that's my opinion)
> cali connection (wont argue quality genetics. but always seemed shady to me. stupid prices too (one of the trailblazers of the overpriced beans of today) ..the epitome of a cashcropper in seed form IMO)



Yea Cali connection is so expensive might just have get a few and make my own


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 10, 2015)

Maddmachinist said:


> Yea Cali connection is so expensive might just have get a few and make my own



They probably took in no less than a mill this weekend at the cup, no lie


----------



## Maddmachinist (Feb 12, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> They probably took in no less than a mill this weekend at the cup, no lie



I believe it


----------

